# Maging Example Phrases.



## Inglip

Here are some examples I made to check if I understand 'Maginig'. The English is the source text. Are they correct? This is just to check the translations, not to discuss Maging.

Ang mga anak niya ay nagiging mababait.
Her children are becoming good.

Ang lalaki ay naging mataba na mataba noong isang taon sa America
The man became very fat last year in America

Ayaw mo maging guro
You don't want to be a teacher.

Gusto niya ba maging mga guro pagkaraan kanilang mag-aral?
Do they want to become teachers after their studies.

Magiging mataba ako kung kanin ko ng lahat mga pagkain mo.
I will become fat if I eat all of your food.

Dapat maging siya ang Doktor na.
He should become a Doktor already.

Thanks!


----------



## 082486

=  if you only use the word "maging" in the sentence correctly (but not the whole translation). 

1.  (mababait or mabubuti)
2.  (sobrang tumaba)
3. 
4.  (Gusto ba nilang maging guro pagkatapos ng kanilang pag-aaral.)
5.  (Magiging mataba ako kapag kinain ko lahat ng pagkain mo.)
6.  (Dapat na siyang maging isang Doktor.)
        (Doctor = manggamot, but Doktor is fine)


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with the above corrections, with some additions:

2. You can also say --- naging _matabang-mataba_...
3. You should either say --- Ayaw mo _na maging_ guro. OR Ayaw _mong maging_ guro. 
5. I would add _ang _before _lahat._


----------



## Inglip

Thanks so much!


----------



## xtech

DotterKat said:


> I agree with the above corrections, with some additions:
> 
> 2. You can also say --- naging _matabang-mataba_...
> 3. You should either say --- Ayaw mo _na maging_ guro. OR Ayaw _mong maging_ guro.
> 5. I would add _ang _before _lahat._




Nahiya naman ako. Ang galing-galing nyong magtagalog, talo pa ako. Bakit nag-aral kayong magtagalog?


----------



## DotterKat

Dahil marami akong kaibigan na galing sa Pinas at marami akong pasyente na Tagalog lang ang sinasalita, kinailangan na ako'y _*maging*_ matatas sa Tagalog.


----------



## mataripis

maging= to become/should be/should become.   I am not a teacher in Pilipino or Tagalog.I am a native Tagalog speaker (Manila-Cavite areas). I call my translation as direct translations.  1.)  Her children are becoming good=  nagiging mabait ang mga anak niya/nya.  2.)The man become very fat in his one year stay in America last year.= Lubhang naging mataba/malusog ang lalake sa isang taong nakalipas niyang pagtira sa amerika .3.) You don't want to be a Teacher= Hindi mo hinangad na maging Guro.  4.) Do they want to become teachers after their studies?= Ninais ba nilang maging Guro pagkatapos ng pag aaral nila? 5.)I will become fat if i eat all of your food.= magiging mataba nga ako pag kakanin ko ang lahat ng pagkain mo. 6.) He should become a doctor already.= Dapat na nga siyang maging Doktor/dalubhasang Mediko.


----------

